# [UHI] Nvidia GTX 700 series arrives no sooner than March 2013



## JunkoXan

15 is better than no improvement, even if it's 5%...


----------



## coachmark2

*sees Semi-Accurate*
*remembers it's about Nvidia*
*Expects to See Charlie there*
*Sees charlie griping about GK110*
.....


----------



## Socks keep you warm

15% improvement!
Bye bye 7970


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 15% improvement!
> Bye bye 7970


Hello HD8970!


----------



## dioxholster

its always a 15% improvement, and games even though have looked the same they somehow still require the newest card for it to play well.


----------



## RB Snake

If it's true, it would suck for all of those people who decided to wait for "Big Kepler" lol. Maybe one day people will realize that there is always something new and better around the corner, but you'll be waiting forever.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> If it's true, it would suck for *all of those people who decided to wait for "Big Kepler"* lol. Maybe one day people will realize that there is always something new and better around the corner, but you'll be waiting forever.


I'm still waiting to see it, all these people that believed because the chip was named GK104 that it was midranged and Nvidia didn't go high end cause AMD couldn't match it. 15% increase says those people fell for the marketing...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

my 570 is aging quickly


----------



## veyron1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 15% improvement!
> Bye bye 7970


Have fun waiting for the supposed big kepler when Amd releases the HD8 series in january.


----------



## Seid Dark

It wouldn't bother me at all if GTX 700 series would be delayed more, at least now I won't regret buying GTX 670 so late in the product cycle.


----------



## bengal

I have an insider confirming that GTX 780 will come equipped with the GK110 chip providing a 40% performance improvement over the GTX 680.


----------



## baalbelphegor

lol I remember buying my 560 ti exactly a year ago


----------



## zeddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> I have an insider confirming that GTX 780 will come equipped with the GK110 chip providing a 40% performance improvement over the GTX 680.


Really........?


----------



## zeddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001*
> 
> Have fun waiting for the supposed big kepler when Amd releases the HD8 series in january.


HD 8000 series is coming out in January? Seriously?


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> I have an insider confirming that GTX 780 will come equipped with the GK110 chip providing a 40% performance improvement over the GTX 680.


i want to believe


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see it, all these people that believed because the chip was named GK104 that it was midranged and Nvidia didn't go high end cause AMD couldn't match it. 15% increase says those people fell for the marketing...


The belief that GK104 was intended to be a mid-range chip is still fair. The accusations didn't only come as an insult to AMD. It came due to the fact that GK104 is a small die chip; it doesn't deserve such a high pricetag, because it lacks the compute features of a true high-end card and most notably lacks the same production cost.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> The belief that GK104 was intended to be a mid-range chip is still fair. The accusations didn't only come as an insult to AMD. It came as due to the fact that GK104 is a small die chip; it doesn't deserve such a high pricetag, because it lacks the compute features of a true high-end card and most notably lacks the same production cost.


Even more proof people got duped by the Nvidia hype machine, because a company CAN and WILL change it's standards without letting the consumers know. (and yes they mostly used it to insult AMD)


----------



## Lefty67

Still rockin 2 460s woot woot! They are still good cards right now

Probably will upgrade when 780 comes out


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeddragon*
> 
> Source
> So it IS coming in march, but with just 15% performance improvement


15% is actually pretty good. Say you had an "octa SLI" setup (that's 8 cards) and had 10,000 FPS, that would be a 1,500 FPS improvement and it _still_ wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeddragon*
> 
> HD 8000 series is coming out in January? Seriously?


lol yeah, where have you been all this time?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

And this is why pc gaming gets a bad rep. Well part of the reason. These new cards just came out not to long ago and here we go again. You can NEVER get ahead.


----------



## Tslm

I swear I've seen this same article and the same responses to it somewhere before.









Reading the news section is like listening to a broken record


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> lol I remember buying my 560 ti exactly a year ago


Hahaha. Me too.


----------



## midway22

Meh... rather wait for maxwell.

Its a GPU with CPU on the same board!!


----------



## NihilOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> And this is why pc gaming gets a bad rep. Well part of the reason. These new cards just came out not to long ago and here we go again. You can NEVER get ahead.


Guess what, you don't have to have "the best". A GTX 460 will still happily play most games, or if you buy a GTX 680/7970 now, you won't have to upgrade for years, and even then you can just go crossfire/sli.

Personally I only upgrade my PC every 5 years or so, and my last one with dual 260s was still doing very well even now. Only reason I upgraded in the end was out of boredom


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001*
> 
> Have fun waiting for the supposed big kepler when Amd releases the HD8 series in january.


I'll be getting the HD 8970...


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> its always a 15% improvement, and games even though have looked the same they somehow still require the newest card for it to play well.


You sure?

I thought the HD 4xxx, HD 5xxxx, and HD 6xxxx were at least 30% improvements.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> 15% is actually pretty good. Say you had an "octa SLI" setup (that's 8 cards) and had 10,000 FPS, that would be a 1,500 FPS improvement and it _still_ wouldn't be enough.


Good point, doesn't frame rate top out at your monitor's max Hz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Even more proof people got duped by the Nvidia hype machine, because a company CAN and WILL change it's standards without letting the consumers know. (and yes they mostly used it to insult AMD)


Shouldn't this be reason enough not to buy it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> its always a 15% improvement, and games even though have looked the same they somehow still require the newest card for it to play well.


It's why they call them "drivers." Game engines are driving you to get a new one.

I say Forget Invidia and their shell games.


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Even more proof people got duped by the Nvidia hype machine, because a company CAN and WILL change it's standards without letting the consumers know. (and yes they mostly used it to insult AMD)


Yes, but there are still no grounds to insult AMD. When chips are built to handle gaming exclusively they have smaller dies, are more efficient, and have smaller thermal envelopes; you can see this by looking at lower end chips. There's no indication of nV being "ahead" of AMD, as I hear so often. Both AMD and nV are capable up creating high-end architectures intended solely for gaming; they just don't, because it's always been more profitable to use enterprise chips that didn't make the cut. Until the 480, that is. It seems like GK104's use in the 680 is nothing more than nV learning from their mistakes.

My suspicion is that nV intentionally made GK104 beefier than most mid-range chips in order to close the gap on AMD, because GK110 would've came way too late and been a hot mess like the 480. They're definitely eating losses on GK110 chips that aren't up to par for their enterprise segment; if anything, the use of GK104 for the 680 struck me as a move of desperation. No matter which way I look at it, it doesn't make sense to throw away chips when you can sell them. Some people like to insist it's because GK110's performance is too high for the mainstream, but they wouldn't throw money away while they have the option to disable some CUDA cores.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

March sounds about right, after all, the 6xx series pretty much just stepped on the market really only about 4 months ago. It's not like AMD is going to have anything that would force them to release the 7xx series premature anyway.

And 15% isn't too bad an improvement in performance. The only really issue for me will be what they will do with voltage OC'ing. If they maintain their hardline stance, then I will be skipping the 7xx series also.


----------



## Chris13002

15% faster...

This will be interesting to see how it compares to two 580's...


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> Good point, doesn't frame rate top out at your monitor's max Hz?
> Shouldn't this be reason enough not to buy it?


No, that's just where Vsync caps it if you want that. And I can't run games at max settings at 120 FPS yet so I still need more power (I can't afford it though







).


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> The belief that GK104 was intended to be a mid-range chip is still fair. The accusations didn't only come as an insult to AMD. It came due to the fact that GK104 is a small die chip; it doesn't deserve such a high pricetag, because it lacks the compute features of a true high-end card and most notably lacks the same production cost.


This
Nvidia has always been using 32 ROPs and 256-bit on their mid-range cards since GTX 400 series, and they know how this can handicap the cards at higher resolutions and high AA settings. It is obvious they had problems with GK100 that's why they didn't release it even as a Tesla card, but they decided to delay it to tweak/fix its issues and then release it as a GK110. They didn't want the story to repeat itself with GF100, it was late, hot, power hungry and a very leaky chip.

They decided to release GK104 as the flagship chip by clocking it high enough than what its originally-supposed-to-be just to compete with the Tahiti cards, I think they already pushed it too high inside the factory that's why Nvidia is going nuts at every GPU Partner allow over-voltage with GK104 cards.


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> my 570 is aging quickly


That being said and I agree that the GTX 570 is getting on, but I have 2 in SLI and I can still play current games maxed out at 1920x1080 so I suppose it comes down to the res you're running because I doubt I would see any benefit if I were to change even to a 680 or 7970 as far as FPS and smoothness of game play.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> That being said and I agree that the GTX 570 is getting on, but I have 2 in SLI and I can still play current games maxed out at 1920x1080 so I suppose it comes down to the res you're running because I doubt I would see any benefit if I were to change even to a 680 or 7970 as far as FPS and smoothness of game play.


No benefit to switch unless you feel the 1.28gb of vram is holding you back. Probably like 1% of games that need more @1080p, not worth it.

You have a lot of gpu muscle on your hands!


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> I have an insider confirming that GTX 780 will come equipped with the GK110 chip providing a 40% performance improvement over the GTX 680.


so the performance of this GTX 780 will be near on GTX 690(which is recently the beast with competence of the devil AMD HD 7990) .....

Always production of NVIDIA and AMD not only for performance upgrade but also for the market competency for selling.....

this the situation mostly happen for people but it doesn't matter...as long your satisfied with your card and still playing smooth,you still rockin....


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001*
> 
> Have fun waiting for the supposed big kepler when Amd releases the HD8 series in january.


AMD better get on the ball with there crummy drivers then. Cause I am friggen tired of them. Dont get me wrong I love my 7970's performance but I would like a set of drivers that actually did something to make my card better and not worse.

I may possibly switch who knows.


----------



## Simkin

AMD drivers have, atleast for me, improved alot since 12.6. Im now on 12.8 WHQL with 7970 CFX, and its very rare i have any crashes now, it still happens, but its rare.


----------



## lordikon

15% would be pretty pathetic after an entire year, it would give almost no reason for 6xx users to upgrade. Same goes with the CPU side of things, improvements have been slow-going. I miss the days when I would upgrade after a year and get 50-75% improvements. Seems like the only tech front moving that quickly these days is the mobile sector, which is doubling in speed every 12-18 months.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I wouldn't make too much of this. This article is only referring to GK114 while we don't really know for sure yet whether or not GK110 will be used in the GTX700 series.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, looks like, if this report is true, that my pair of SLI'd, OC'd, water cooled, 3GB of memory each, GTX 580's might just get me through not only the 6xx series, but the 7xx series as well ... unless some "I gotta have it, and it's a graphics card killer" game comes out before the 8xx series hit.


----------



## bengal

There's no way we will see only a 15% improvement from 680 to 780, just not happening. It will be a more significant improvement, and I can guarantee that.


----------



## zeddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> There's no way we will see only a 15% improvement from 680 to 780, just not happening. It will be a more significant improvement, and I can guarantee that.


How?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeddragon*
> 
> How?


From the depths of his warped little mind obviously. Speculation is all that he has....just like everyone else in this community.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> If it's true, it would suck for all of those people who decided to wait for "Big Kepler" lol. Maybe one day people will realize that there is always something new and better around the corner, but you'll be waiting forever.


That is the reason why you don't buy the latest and best.

So far my predictions were 15%-30% probably 50% over the GTX680 late 2013 which would be within the 15-30% improvement with the previous releases (GTX7xx).


----------



## TPE-331

It sounds like the 700 series cards are due out around the same time as Ivy Bridge Extreme. Nice!


----------



## sugarhell

I think this generation of cards its already to fast for the games that we have on PC. A single 7970 can handle 1400p+ let alone 2 of them. I'm waiting for HD8xxx to grab a cheap 7970


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I think this generation of cards its already to fast for the games that we have on PC. A single 7970 can handle 1400p+ let alone 2 of them. I'm waiting for HD8xxx to grab a cheap 7970


Wel, if your on a 60Hz, your right, if your on 120Hz, its a whole other story.

Two GTX 670/680 or Two 7950/7970 is not gonna push 120 min fps in BF3 on Ultra, thats nothing to disqus.

So, we need more power, no doubt!


----------



## NihilOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> It sounds like the 700 series cards are due out around the same time as Ivy Bridge Extreme. Nice!


Hmm, lets hope IB-E isn't like SB-E, and more or less on par with the top end haswell chips for lowly threaded apps.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> And this is why pc gaming gets a bad rep. Well part of the reason. These new cards just came out not to long ago and here we go again. You can NEVER get ahead.


This argument is stupid. What would you have them do, huh? Just NOT release new graphics cards?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> And this is why pc gaming gets a bad rep. Well part of the reason. These new cards just came out not to long ago and here we go again. You can NEVER get ahead.


I have a GTX 480 in 2012, which can max out every game except for a select few at 1080p. The reason people get excited for new cards is that PCs are increasing their resolutions and refresh rates over time, while consoles are at 720p 60 or 30 FPS.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> That is the reason why you don't buy the latest and best.
> So far my predictions were 15%-30% probably 50% over the GTX680 late 2013 which would be within the 15-30% improvement with the previous releases (GTX7xx).


I agree. If you have SIGNIFICANT disposable income, go ahead and be a pioneer and buy the latest and greatest, spend "new" prices and be ready to get hit with whatever design and engineering oversight made as a result of releasing product ahead of proper reliability and real-world testing for the sake of turnaround, that will be annoying as a best case scenario. Otherwise, be a smart shopper people.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The only 3 reasons there should be excitement for these cards would be that they would lower the price of the GTX 600 and amd 7000 series cards, they will probably help those people that wish to game at 120+ FPS, and they might help those that are trying to use triple monitors without having to use SLI.

If you are someone who has a single high res ips screen, then you shouldn't give a crap. Wait until 2014 to get a new card and a 4K monitor.


----------



## tubers

If it makes the GTX 680 go down to 300 dollars next year then I might just be happy enough.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> 15% would be pretty pathetic after an entire year, it would give almost no reason for 6xx users to upgrade. Same goes with the CPU side of things, improvements have been slow-going. I miss the days when I would upgrade after a year and get 50-75% improvements. Seems like the only tech front moving that quickly these days is the mobile sector, which is doubling in speed every 12-18 months.


Though, Maxwell is going to be a beast which is what I am waiting for







. I am still on my gtx480 for this very reason.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Though, Maxwell is going to be a beast which is what I am waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am still on my gtx480 for this very reason.


If EVGA only made a 3GB or 2.5GB version of the 480, I could have just gone for SLI and I would be set for a while.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz*
> 
> Hahaha. Me too.


Same. =[


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Though, Maxwell is going to be a beast which is what I am waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am still on my gtx480 for this very reason.


People quote that chart a lot, but it's just a power efficiency comparison. Raw performance gains remain to be seen.

Still I hope Maxwell lives up to the hype. I'm not sure whether I'll be upgrading to 2nd gen Kepler or holding out. My 560 Tis are still more than adequate for my gaming needs atm.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> my 570 is aging quickly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> That being said and I agree that the GTX 570 is getting on, but I have 2 in SLI and I can still play current games maxed out at 1920x1080 so I suppose it comes down to the res you're running because I doubt I would see any benefit if I were to change even to a 680 or 7970 as far as FPS and smoothness of game play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No benefit to switch unless you feel the 1.28gb of vram is holding you back. Probably like 1% of games that need more @1080p, not worth it.
> You have a lot of gpu muscle on your hands!


I feel the same. My sli 570's feel like they are getting old even though i just bought the second one not to long ago. Its the fact that 700 is coming and im at 500 series xD its the urge and need to upgrade and have the best/latest stuff.

I wish i got 2.5gb cards because i feel like my vram and cpu are holding me back.*cough* Skyrim mods *cough* Man i cant wait to switch over to Ivy bridge.


----------



## Buzzin92

15% faster? Who's to say this isn't the GTX 760? Or GTX770?

You never know.


----------



## Capt

The HD 8970 will make sure the gtx 780 never sees the light of day.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> The HD 8970 will make sure the gtx 780 never sees the light of day.


What?


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What?


Yeah, you read it right. The HD8970 will be so powerful that Nvidia won't even bother releasing their cards.


----------



## Buzzin92

Typical AMD user ^


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Yeah, you read it right. The HD8970 will be so powerful that Nvidia won't even bother releasing their cards.


But the GK110 is going to be so powerful that it will become smarter than a human and wipe out the human race.


----------



## JunkoXan

Capt, that's rather a bold claim no?


----------



## jlw777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you read it right. The HD8970 will be so powerful that Nvidia won't even bother releasing their cards.
Click to expand...

Typical Amd user... If their product isn't 'overwhelming' then it is 'good enough' or 'too ahead for the time' or 'disabling cores - left, left, right, right, A, B, A, B' rofl, in ur heart, u want intel/Nvidia. Like Toyota vs BMW sentiment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Typical AMD user ^


Nope, not at all. In fact, I can't wait for Intel to release Haswell so I can get it. One thing that AMD is good at is GPUs so that I won't deny but they need to step it up with their cpus big time.

EDIT: I was being sarcastic, lol. I love how serious you guys get over computer components.


----------



## duox

Lol and he almost has enough rep to sell stuff


----------



## thestache

More rumours.

Seem the most likely though.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Nope, not at all. In fact, I can't wait for Intel to release Haswell so I can get it. One thing that AMD is good at is GPUs so that I won't deny but they need to step it up with their cpus big time.
> EDIT: I was being sarcastic, lol. I love how serious you guys get over computer components.


Quite amusing how you can't recognize sarcasm yourself.


----------



## Badness

Well, he could be right, in a way? If the 8970 makes too poor of a showing, the tweaked architecture/gk114 could be more than enough to compete. If the 8970 is very good though, they will probably release the gk110.


----------



## Exostenza

With that small of an improvement it looks like I can skip the next generation. Especially considering the amazing overclock I have on my current card.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> With that small of an improvement it looks like I can skip the next generation. Especially considering the amazing overclock I have on my current card.


You're forgetting this is in the "Rumours and Unconfirmed" section.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> You're forgetting this is in the "Rumours and Unconfirmed" section.


Yup, where it's fun to be an optimist and smart to be a pessimist. Great conversational fodder


----------



## shredded

I am very happy with my 7950. Now all i need is a 1440p monitor and i'm set until 2014/2015.
Maybe if the NV7xx and AMD 8xxx cards push down the 7950 prices enough, i may go X-fire if i start getting sub 30 fps in anything. But i doubt i will.


----------



## pokpok

nvidia really deceived me with the 6xx serie and their pricetag, most likely going 8970 or sli 8870.

On a good side for nvidia they had a good 5xx serie.

Cant wait to upgrade from radeon hd 4890 (still play all game i throw at it)


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> nvidia really deceived me with the 6xx serie and their pricetag, most likely going 8970 or sli 8870.
> On a good side for nvidia they had a good 5xx serie.
> Cant wait to upgrade from radeon hd 4890 (still play all game i throw at it)


Don't forget about cheap 7970 @ 550$ until 680 hit.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> Cant wait to upgrade from radeon hd 4890 (still play all game i throw at it)


Why would you upgrade, then?


----------



## NihilOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why would you upgrade, then?


Heh, tbf my GTX 260s still played most of the games I wanted, I still found myself making excuses to upgrade


----------



## Midgethulk

I feel like it is time to replace my MSI GTX560 Ti =/


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I feel like it is time to replace my MSI GTX560 Ti =/


I was thinking the same, but my 560 Ti can play most games at ultra details at 1200p...

Granted, a couple of them I have to turn down extras a little (AA/AF and a little bit of detail)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> Yup, where it's fun to be an optimist and smart to be a pessimist. Great conversational fodder


So sigged.

Anyway, just saying, just cause it does well in WS situations with WS drivers, does not mean it will do well in gaming, especially seeing as the Teslas are nearly flawless dies, where Geforce dies are literally the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I was thinking the same, but my 560 Ti can play most games at ultra details at 1200p...
> Granted, a couple of them I have to turn down extras a little (AA/AF and a little bit of detail)


True but I feel it consumes to much power for what it does and the 1Gb of memory is kinda low for games using HD textures (Sleeping Dogs)









Also I'll be looking into a 1440p monitor...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> True but I feel it consumes to much power for what it does and the 1Gb of memory is kinda low for games using HD textures (Sleeping Dogs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'll be looking into a 1440p monitor...


Yeah, 1GB is too little for plenty of things at 1080p.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> True but I feel it consumes to much power for what it does and the 1Gb of memory is kinda low for games using HD textures (Sleeping Dogs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'll be looking into a 1440p monitor...


Yeah, I'm looking at getting the GTX 690, or whatever the 7** series throws out. Going to be replacing my other two mis-matched monitors for two more U2412m's too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, 1GB is too little for plenty of things at 1080p.


1GB is fine at 1080p for most people. Also there is a huge difference between 1080p and 1200p. ~230,400 more pixels to render iirc, that's where the extra memory is needed.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> 1GB is fine at 1080p for most people. Also there is a huge difference between 1080p and 1200p. ~230,400 more pixels to render iirc, that's where the extra memory is needed.


Really? plenty of games I run go over 1GB of memory, few go over 1.25 GB and none go over 1.5GB.


----------



## B!0HaZard

1 GB is too little at 1920x1080 for games like BF3 and Crysis, especially with high-quality textures.


----------



## Buzzin92

Yeah I'm sure. I'll run some tests tomorrow as I can't remember the exact numbers, plus I don't have much games installed atm.

I'll post the results here.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Yeah I'm sure. I'll run some tests tomorrow as I can't remember the exact numbers, plus I don't have much games installed atm.
> I'll post the results here.


On my 480, Metro 2033 got up to ~1400MB ish, Crysis got up to ~1300MB, and ArmA 2 got up to ~1500MB, but ArmA doesn't count.


----------



## Buzzin92

Going for max frame rate, yes. I'm on about playable frame rates (Anything above 30fps constant)


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Going for max frame rate, yes. I'm on about playable frame rates (Anything above 30fps constant)


Higher FPS does not mean more vRAM usage, but exceeding the vRAM capacity will significantly drop FPS.


----------



## cdawwgg

Tri SLI 470s still tearing through everything at the moment even the new Crysis 2 Super Ultra 3D HD Michael Bay explosiony brew ha-ha add on patch


----------



## Buzzin92

Actually I might just wait 'til the 30th before I do any major game testing, I get my fiber installed then, makes installing steam games just that little bit faster haha


----------



## furyn9

15% no update , I prefer change my mobo and get another 680 ( 3 way sli )


----------



## skitz9417

when is the gtx 700 series coming out


----------



## geoxile

Unless they bring driver level support for ICC profiles with them I won't care.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> 1 GB is too little at 1920x1080 for games like BF3 and Crysis, especially with high-quality textures.


Very true. Before BF3 Came out so many people on this forum (and others) assured me 1gb was more than enough for one monitor. Bf3 loads up and is instantly next to 970mb of vram, and its pretty much the only reason sli gtx 560 ti's cant run 100% ultra settings with decent AA.


----------



## Artikbot

Ha! Surprise. Just when HD8 series launches lol.


----------



## najiro

wow interesting! I guess I just need to hold on to my GTX 560TI for 3-4 months


----------



## Shaba

I will stick with my GTX 670 for awhile longer. The only real benefit I see about this up and coming 700 series is that the price of the current gen will drop. If I can get a 670 for $300 next summer then that would be too delicious to pass up!


----------



## Tweetbix

If this is simply a refresh of the current stock looks like i might jump on the AMD bandwagon for the memory bus and vram. If this is a refresh and an upgrade of both those things looks like i might be in for a new card.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see it, all these people that believed because the chip was named GK104 that it was midranged and Nvidia didn't go high end cause AMD couldn't match it. 15% increase says those people fell for the marketing...


Welcome to capitalism








They make loophole in the code to use more Gpu and cpu power ( like underground water)


----------



## barkinos98

great news! now make it a bit cheaper then current prices







just when i was about to build a new rig around february!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NihilOC*
> 
> Guess what, you don't have to have "the best". A GTX 460 will still happily play most games, or if you buy a GTX 680/7970 now, you won't have to upgrade for years, and even then you can just go crossfire/sli.
> Personally I only upgrade my PC every 5 years or so, and my last one with dual 260s was still doing very well even now. Only reason I upgraded in the end was out of boredom


True, we all upgrade our rigs way to soon...


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NihilOC*
> 
> Guess what, you don't have to have "the best". A GTX 460 will still happily play most games, or if you buy a GTX 680/7970 now, you won't have to upgrade for years, and even then you can just go crossfire/sli.
> Personally I only upgrade my PC every 5 years or so, and my last one with dual 260s was still doing very well even now. Only reason I upgraded in the end was out of boredom


I agree. There's a lot of people that seem to think you absolutely have to upgrade.


----------



## WorldExclusive

The 700 series will be released after Haswell is on the shelves.
Nvidia tends to wait until new CPUs are released to boost sales and performance numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> True, we all upgrade our rigs way to soon...


If PC building is a hobby to you, upgrading often is normal.
If it's just something you do casually, you'll upgrade less often.

I enjoy building new PCs more than playing games.
If I didn't, I'd just own a console to solely enjoy gaming.


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> 15% is actually pretty good. Say you had an "octa SLI" setup (that's 8 cards) and had 10,000 FPS, that would be a 1,500 FPS improvement and it _still_ wouldn't be enough.


8 Cards??? are you crazy? How much heat is that? In fact, don't answer, I now know the reason why some of you would game naked.









I'd hate to see the electricity bill though.


----------



## insyxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 15% improvement!
> Bye bye 7970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Hello HD8970!


----------



## L36

I guess il upgrade to a 8970 or 780 depending which is better price and performance wise. My 6970 still holding up fine but in some games with mods (skyrim, GTA4) its struggling so maybe its time to upgrade.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I guess il upgrade to a 8970 or 780 depending which is better price and performance wise. My 6970 still holding up fine but in some games with mods (skyrim, GTA4) its struggling so maybe its time to upgrade.


I can understand GTA4 lagging a little but skyrim? I've not had an issue on my 6970 with skyrim (single card) i used to get some stutter in xfire, except i sort-of axxed a card across to the HTPC temporarilly since my brother broke one of them... Then again, you're probably using more texture mods and such, i've just got gameplay ones.


----------



## Dhalmel

1GB is the new 512MB.

Probably won't be used in 2 more generations except for htpc cards


----------



## twerk

Only a small performance improvement at 1080p but that higher memory size and bandwidth will really help at higher resolutions







Still 160 days left on my EVGA step-up program so should be able to upgrade to a 780.


----------



## MoGTy

SWEEEeeeeetttt

Let's hope it replaces 6xx soon, so I can buy a 680 on the cheap


----------



## 66racer

780 or 8970 I just sold my 670 in preperation for next years offerings. I haven't had time to game which is the real reason but I want a single gpu card that makes me have to run vsync on a 120hz monitor!


----------



## bruflot

What, you expect to see a 75% improvement for every generation?


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 15% improvement!
> Bye bye 7970


LOL guy, your 7970 at that frecuency is faster than Gtx680 :facepalm:


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> If it's true, it would suck for all of those people who decided to wait for "Big Kepler" lol. Maybe one day people will realize that there is always something new and better around the corner, but you'll be waiting forever.


Definitely, and if you wait and buy it it will just be outdated in several months anyway. I ave up grab a 660ti, will grab a second one and I should be good for 1080p gaming for awhile. No more big cards for me, medium teir cards is where its at for this gen at least.


----------



## Moustache

Hmm, should I wait for GTX 700 or buy a GTX 660 Ti right now? Nvidia oh Nvidia..


----------



## bruflot

Just buy it now, or else you'll be stuck in the waiting game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For 15% performance increase its not worth waiting for stable drivers.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moustache*
> 
> Hmm, should I wait for GTX 700 or buy a GTX 660 Ti right now? Nvidia oh Nvidia..


Well my 660ti maxes every game out on 1080 res just fine, except metro 2033 that game wrecks my card......7xxx series will be better, just not sure if it will be worth the release price.


----------



## Moustache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Just buy it now, or else you'll be stuck in the waiting game.


For a 15% of increase and for the sake of upcoming games, I'll follow your advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well my 660ti maxes every game out on 1080 res just fine, except metro 2033 that game wrecks my card......7xxx series will be better, just not sure if it will be worth the release price.


I know how good is GTX 660 Ti but HD 7950 is still in my propose.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> my 570 is aging quickly


My 2 470's is ageing aswell. I think Crysis 3 is gonna be the first game to crush my rig. I have been able to play everything on full settings @ 1920x1080 so far. Thing is I don't have the funds to upgrade again anytime soon.









Edit: Oh, The Wticher 2 with ubersampling crushed my rig.


----------



## Babel

*doublepost*


----------



## Qu1ckset

holding on to my gtx690 unless they release a big kepler gtx790, if not maxwell it is!


----------



## epidemic

And I just ordered a Gtx 670


----------



## furyn9

If they can push 120 hz minimum ( battlefield 3 ultra setting 4msaa ) I will get 2 , if not I will skip it .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> If they can push 120 hz minimum ( battlefield 3 ultra setting 4msaa ) I will get 2 , if not I will skip it .


I am pretty sure even now your CPU is holding you back from getting 120 fps.


----------



## bruflot

lolno


----------



## Hydroplane

Looks like March will be the time to upgrade then. My 4870x2 is giving me the green artifacts of death every now and then. I hardly play games anymore, so I have no idea why I'd even want a $500 video card... yet I still do


----------



## Legonut

I would be very glad if they came out sooner. I want to SLI 670s and by the way it's looking, after-christmas used deals will look pretty good.


----------



## charlie97

These GPUs are being released at an increasingly rapid rate, soon there will be a sudden halt of semi-conductive technology advancements.


----------



## Buzzin92

Oooh good timing, Will be able to retire my 560Ti for my LAN rig I'm planning on building for around June.

Will either pick up a 7xx series or grab a 670/680 when the prices come down.

EDIT:

Oh dear god haha, I've just realised I've posted here before, this thread is at least two months old.









Which brings me to my next topic, can't do the tests I said I would do, currently running Linux, Folding 24/7 for a while.


----------



## dealio

my 560s are starting to turn old and lame









march hurry uuuup! before i get impatient and get 2 670s


----------



## sydas

Come Out ASAP need new PC soooooooooon.


----------



## skitz9417

yay 3 months


----------



## myst88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see it, all these people that believed because the chip was named GK104 that it was midranged and Nvidia didn't go high end cause AMD couldn't match it. 15% increase says those people fell for the marketing...


And so the marketing succeeded in having people hold out and not buy the current card to wait for next gen rather than just buying both? Sounds like the worst marketing strategy ever, I'd fire everyone.


----------



## Toology

These will be my new cards, 780 lightnings cant come soon enough


----------



## sniperpowa

I'll see if the 700 series is promising enough to upgrade. 600 series didn't win me over If the 700 series is good Ill get a couple of high end cards for sli.


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> Still rockin 2 460s woot woot! They are still good cards right now
> Probably will upgrade when 780 comes out


Same here, just hope they make a 3Gb version, 4Gb is overkill but I could see me running up 2Gb of VRAM in Skyrim with ENB mods.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> Same here, just hope they make a 3Gb version, 4Gb is overkill but I could see me running up 2Gb of VRAM in Skyrim with ENB mods.


With 50 mods of graphic i run out of vram even with 3gb


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> With 50 mods of graphic i run out of vram even with 3gb


Please, I eat 3gb of VRAM in MINECRAFT.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I Would never take Semi Accurate as a serious and reliable source of information. Because Mr. Demerjian have proven many times that he is not a independent journalist and likes to favor the red team, AMD. He also is best friend with one of AMD top marketing managers which adds up to the equation.

So I'm not believing this at all until it's posted somewhere else where Semi Accurate is not the source of information.

On a side note, me and my friend know how big AMD fanboy Demerjian is, so whenever we sees or hear about anyone that favors AMD because "they're the best!!!!!11oneone" we often gives that person the nick name "*insert first name* Demerjian".









EDIT: Oh the news was old, haha. Still, Semi Accurate ≠ trustworthy.


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> With 50 mods of graphic i run out of vram even with 3gb


Really? Thank you for telling me this, guess I will buy 4Gb or more on my new GPU :3 Just gotta decide which team to play for this time.


----------

